# PS Jailbreak developer wants people to buy “original solution”



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS Jailbreak developer wants people to buy “original solution”*
August 22nd, 2010 @ 09:49
By Joe Anderson










Oh the irony. PS3Jailbreak’s creator have admitted its USB software solution for hacking PS3 has already been cloned, and is urging people to buy the original for “warranty and support.”

The new USB device allows you to copy Blu-Ray discs to your hard drive and play home-brew games straight from your PS3.

PS3jailbreak has used its website to say, “Beware of imitators and Chinese knock-offs, PS Jailbreak is the original solution,” after reports the device has already been cloned.
It’s also asking people to only buy from “authorised dealers.”

Sony has yet to respond to the release of this latest attempt to hack the PS3, but we would always urge you to buy the original game and help support the industry against piracy.

Source: VG247


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Irony indeed


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

This is how I read it:

_*Buy the original PS Jailbreak for all your piracy needs, don't be fooled by cheap knock-offs or pirated versions of the original piracy device that allows you to crack Blu-ray games to save them on your HDD and remember only get your piracy device from an authorized dealer. *_

Well doesn't that beat all he's upset that someone has pirated his tech, that's like robbing a bank and then getting upset when you get mugged on the way to the get away car. I'm curious to see what will Sony's response will be to this, maybe a firmware update that will disable your PS3 when you plug this thing in, that would have me :rofl: to see some guy's face if it happen, you know someone would post that Youtube.


----------

